# Bloody chicken at temp



## porkysnightmare (Apr 24, 2016)

Anyone else ever hit temp on a chicken, let it rest, start to carve, and the thighs bleed? I didn't brine, light smoked for 2.5 hours at 300. Outside looks beautiful, juices ran clear after pulling thermometer.


----------



## smokinadam (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes it usually occurs near the bone that it happens.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2016)

Yep...In the younger Broilers that we eat, the bones are not completely hardened and are porous. Even when the meat gets up to 165, the Marrow can leach out Red juices, not actually Blood but still offputting. There is no such thing as active bacteria that can survive an IT of 165°F and other than possibly Ground meat, there won't be Spores. So, even though you may consider the " Bloody " meat near the bone YUCKY, there is no danger whatsoever eating it. Same thing can happen with large Breasts like in Turkey. You smoke the meat to 165°F, let it rest 30 minutes. You pull it out of the pan to see Red Juices running eveywhere from the cavity! No need to nuke it or go back in the smoker or oven. It is fully cooked and completely Safe to eat. The Breast meat will also be extremely Juicy...Below is more detailed info...JJ

http://www.hi-tm.com/Documents/Bloody-chik.html


----------



## porkysnightmare (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for the link


----------



## ibbones (Apr 24, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Yep...In the younger Broilers that we eat, the bones are not completely hardened and are porous. Even when the meat gets up to 165, the Marrow can leach out Red juices, not actually Blood but still offputting.


I tell my wife the same thing but I guess she kinda gets turned off.  So last time I smoked some chicken, I bought two and one was on the smoker and the other on the grill.  I cooked both to the same temp and SHOWED her the thermometer reading.  Cut into the slow cooked bird and had red around the leg quarters.  The one on the grill was not red.  She does "better" but still gets to her sometimes.


----------



## 801driver (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for the link also, I have noticed the red more lately and have been almost drying my birds out with higher temps to try to make sure they are "done".  This explains a lot.  Not only do we have "baby beef" changing the way steaks taste, now we have "baby chickens" to contend with also.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2016)

Good point JJ but try and convince some people of that.

801 Driver today's chicken are force feed and are ready to eat in 7 weeks and full of medication in order to make it work.

Join the push against factory raised chicken and beef.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2016)

HalfSmoked said:


> Good point JJ but try and convince some people of that.
> 
> 801 Driver today's chicken are force feed and are ready to eat in 7 weeks and full of medication in order to make it work.
> 
> Join the push against factory raised chicken and beef.


Could not agree more. The Rock/Cornish cross is "the" commercial meat bird. Like you said, it is bred to grow fast and heavily fed. Goes from birth to 5lbs in 7 weeks compared to around 14 weeks for other breeds. I have spent the last several weeks learning about raising Chicken at home. It is not allowed where I live now. I am selling this house and going to move to a rural area in PA where I would like to raise as much meat as I can for my family...JJ


----------



## sfprankster (Apr 24, 2016)

The famous me******l chicken...


----------



## wade (Apr 25, 2016)

It is not just the red that can put people off chicken at that temperature, the texture can also be quite off putting as it does not look the same as most people are used to. It usually has a softer texture and can resemble white almost-raw chicken - it is not as flaky as people are used to when it is cooked to higher temperatures. It is totally safe to eat however the overall enjoyment of the food need to take peoples perceptions into account as well as the flavour. I usually take the temperature of my chicken up above 165 F because of this.


----------



## porkysnightmare (Apr 25, 2016)

I was at 165 in the breast and 175 in the thigh...still had the red juice. Anyone try burning one of the store orgasmic chickens?


----------



## kabibble22 (Apr 26, 2016)

porkysnightmare said:


> I was at 165 in the breast and 175 in the thigh...still had the red juice. Anyone try burning one of the store orgasmic chickens?


I'm not sure I want to eat orgasmic chickens.


----------



## porkysnightmare (Apr 26, 2016)

Lol..anyone have issues with say organic chickens?


----------

